

You Won’t Believe What This Web Site Does to the Liberal Left (2013) - wwwwwwwwww
http://thesocietypages.org/cyborgology/2013/10/11/you-wont-believe-what-this-web-site-does-to-the-liberal-left/

======
sharemywin
funny I don't ever remember Jon Stewart supporting bombing these countries?

